# Power Problem



## kev72 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all
Today i laid out my 4 lane tomy track for testing, track is wired for brakes as per the diagrams on www.hoslotcarracing.com. For my driver stations i've used 3.5mm stereo chasis sockets each fused, 1.6amp fuse per lane. Everything went well untill i hooked up my power supply and scalextric controllers. 

All 4 lanes are powered by 1 dc in car laptop power supply from a 12v battery with the following outputs:
15 vdc 6amp
16 vdc 6amp
18 vdc 6amp
20 vdc 6amp
22 vdc 5amp
24 vdc 5amp

First test i set the voltage to 15 vdc and as soon as i pulled the trigger on the controller the car sped off into the first corner and spun out and off the track  i put this down to using scalextric controllers from my 1/32 set, so i wired a regular tomy controller minus the brake wire and got exactly the same result.

Is this power supply to powerfull????
My next test will be to use the power pack from my tomy set and see what results i get from that otherwise back to the drawing board.

All 4 Lanes where tested with multi meter and all read 16volts per lane.

Any help will be appreciated.
thanks
KEV.


----------



## 350z (Jan 2, 2006)

Kev,
Your brake isn't wired correct...all your controller is doing is acting like an on off switch so when you pulled the trigger the second it made contact you get full power..in essance your bypassing the resistor. Did you solder new wires from your connecter to under the track? or are you using the stock terminal track with your connecter soldered to the input for a stock controller?


----------



## kev72 (Aug 8, 2006)

I,ve checked all wiring of controllers and everything is connected ok, i am using custom soldered terminal tracks and have applied the power at two places roughly halfway arouund the circuit, i have now tried disconnecting one set of power terminal tracks and just used the one and everything seemed to be ok with both the scalextric 1/32 dynamic brake controller and standard tomy controller with no brake :thumbsup: I Will be soldering all track sections so i guess only one power tap will be ok? 

Another Question
Each driver station is fused at 1.6amp and i have now blown 8 fuses it seems that evertime i plug in a controller the fuse blows, for testing i have by passed the fuse and everything works ok no overheating controller or motor what size fuse do you suggest.
Once again thanks for any help
Cheers Kev


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

